# Frank Zane



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2007)

supposedly this is Frank Zane currently:


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

That is a cool fucking picture. That is what I want to look like by summer.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2007)

seeing his ribs stick out not pretty that's fo sho


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 1, 2007)

Prince said:


> supposedly this is Frank Zane currently:



That 'supposedly' word is really sticking out at me.

I'm sure he is pretty tremendous shape for his age though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Not bad for 65 years old!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> That 'supposedly' word is really sticking out at me.
> 
> I'm sure he is pretty tremendous shape for his age though.



there is question about the pics being photo shopped?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 1, 2007)

Amazing that he can still do the vacuum pose.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 1, 2007)

Prince said:


> there is question about the pics being photo shopped?



There's some kind've magic going on I 'think'.  BTW, his face doesn't look quite right to me.  Almost looks like Clint Eastwood


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 1, 2007)

I sat directly behind Zane at last years Olympia...

And he looked like a crooked, bent-over old man...

Looked the same at this years 06' olympia expo and '06 arnold expo

Unless he's been totally GH'ing up in the last 4 months...

The PICS are shopped


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 1, 2007)

The last is actually a great book.....  That pic is at least 5 years old though.  I don't think even some of these are that recent.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 2, 2007)

is he wearing a weight lifting belt on those most recent pics?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like he's in pretty good shape to me. I hope to God I look like that when I'm 65. If I'm still alive that is...


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 2, 2007)

mrmark said:


> is he wearing a weight lifting belt on those most recent pics?



Actually, I think it is a fanny pack.


----------



## the nut (Feb 2, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Actually, I think it is a fanny pack.




I think he's got both......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2007)

The pics in the original posts looked 'shopped to me. But Zane still looks great at 65.

Seems to me Zane has been dissed his whole career, because he was never a mass monster. He won three Olympia's because he was ripped, when the ripped look was en vogue. I don't give a shit if he was only 195 lbs, it was a shredded 195 lbs.

http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/zane.html


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2007)

I seriously doubt that Zane was ever 195lbs ripped, maybe 175lbs.


----------



## the nut (Feb 2, 2007)

Must have been all that thyroid hormone.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2007)

Prince said:


> I seriously doubt that Zane was ever 195lbs ripped, maybe 175lbs.


Whatever...

He ushered in the 'ripped' look, and has 3 Olympia titles to show for it.  Enough said.


----------



## the nut (Feb 2, 2007)

He competed 180lbs. Funny, he looks like he could have gotten that way naturally.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 3, 2007)

I see some pics where he has considerably more muscle than others.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 3, 2007)

it's pretty cool hows he kept at it all these years


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu said:


>



best pose in all of BB in my opinion.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> best pose in all of BB in my opinion.


In my opinion this is the most memorable pose.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2007)

Lee before all of his tattoos.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


>


 

Nice....the forearms finish that look.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> Lee before all of his tattoos.



looks better w/out.


----------



## the nut (Feb 12, 2007)

I always liked this one....


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Feb 12, 2007)

the nut said:


> I always liked this one....



Too bad his calves are so shriveled.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## mrmark (Feb 13, 2007)

humungous and look how tiny his waist is!

hopefully one day the olympia will return to these standards


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looks better w/out.


Yep, I see Lee at the gym about 3 times a week, and that tat on his face freeks me out everytime. He looks mean as hell with it. I've never seem him smile, but he would still look like a monster if he did. He must enjoying seeing the looks on people's faces, though. He looks like a comic book charactor.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

When will the white bodybuilders stop tanning and using chemicals to turn their ass black. It is fucking disgusting. They look burnt.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> When will the white bodybuilders stop tanning and using chemicals to turn their ass black. It is fucking disgusting. They look burnt.



They need to go back to the days of baby oil.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Yep, I see Lee at the gym about 3 times a week, and that tat on his face freeks me out everytime. He looks mean as hell with it. I've never seem him smile, but he would still look like a monster if he did. He must enjoying seeing the looks on people's faces, though. He looks like a comic book charactor.



he looks stupid.


----------



## the nut (Feb 14, 2007)

When you pulling the same tricks as Tyson, you got issues!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> When will the white bodybuilders stop tanning and using chemicals to turn their ass black. It is fucking disgusting. They look burnt.



If you knew anything about bodybuilding competition you would understand that the coloring is necessary on stage, even light colored black bodybuilders use a coat of pro tan on stage. Without the coloring they would get washed out under the bright lights and muscle definition would be difficult to see.


----------



## the nut (Feb 15, 2007)

They still look obnoxious!


----------



## mrmark (Feb 16, 2007)

the nut said:


> They still look obnoxious!



true true. I think it looks dodgey but it's a necessity of today's BBing world.


----------



## the nut (Feb 16, 2007)

I admire what they done, but I would not want to live that life.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

Prince said:


> If you knew anything about bodybuilding competition you would understand that the coloring is necessary on stage, even light colored black bodybuilders use a coat of pro tan on stage. Without the coloring they would get washed out under the bright lights and muscle definition would be difficult to see.



So! They didn't do that back in the 80's to that degree, and they still looked badass then. I think the pro tan looks fucking dumb.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Prince said:


> If you knew anything about bodybuilding competition you would understand that the coloring is necessary on stage, even light colored black bodybuilders use a coat of pro tan on stage. Without the coloring they would get washed out under the bright lights and muscle definition would be difficult to see.



Why not use different lighting?


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So! They didn't do that back in the 80's to that degree, and they still looked badass then. I think the pro tan looks fucking dumb.



Yeah, I liked to 70's lighting better. I liked the shadowing going on. Now they have bright likes with tons of bottle tan and they look like they are glowing. I think the older bb shows showed better muscle definition.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Why not use different lighting?



The lighting that they need to record an event (so that is shows up well on film) is the type of lighting that will wash out a bodybuilder physique.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So! They didn't do that back in the 80's to that degree, and they still looked badass then. I think the pro tan looks fucking dumb.



really, no pro tan in the 80's? I sure remember using it in 1988.


----------

